# Front Bumper Dented



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Just now I got a dent from a truck on my car...05 sentra 1.8s....how much do you think it will cost to get the bumper replaced....? could you give me a ruff exst.... thanks 
Jason :cheers:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

this belongs in cosmetic. Please, in the future, place posts where they belong.


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

hmm...take it up to nissan to get an estimate....prolly a few hundred for the bumper...then another few hundred(or more) for painting/installation....b/c my friend had to get a bumper replaced on his ford focus due to a accident...i know his is a ford...but it is as close to an example of the cost i have...hope you get it fixed...!


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

thanks alot man, sorry mike....i was kinda angry that i got into an accident so i kinda wanted to know asap about the price and stuff...but ill be sure to post it in the right place next time....thanks alot everyone...


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

you may get an aftermarket bumper (body kit) cheaper then a stock bumper, you may want to check into that as well. The dealership is gonna be pretty high so it may work out better.

Also they may be able to fix the bumper, but it will probalby be cheaper to just replace it. But like I said, you may want to look for an aftermarket bumper and you'll probably save a bit because of that.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

use a heat gun and try to pop it out before you go and buy a new bumper


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

RBI*04 said:


> use a heat gun and try to pop it out before you go and buy a new bumper



.....not really sure what that means.....could you explain please...?
If I did get a aftermarket bumper, wouldnt I have to the the whole thing because it would look weird if i just have the front bumper instead of the whole thing. or would it not..? and considering my car is 05 i dont think any aftermarket bodykits are out....


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

heat the bumper up where it was dented and try popping it out. it should pop right out.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

^^ i second that


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

it depends how bad it is. got any pics?


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Alright, ill put up a pic of what it is....but i went to the nissan dealer and they dont do body work.....which i thought was outragous....lol
:cheers: 
Ill post pic asap!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

AsianJKim said:


> but i went to the nissan dealer and they dont do body work.....


they'd rather just replace the parts, easier cheaper on them.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> they'd rather just replace the parts, easier cheaper on them.


it also takes them out of the loop if something goes wrong. as in, if they mess up the paint, and a half-year later it startes bubbling or flaking, they have to replace it for free. and thats money out of their pocket.


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

I went to the dealer and they said $800 for the bumper being replaced. I think that's outragous. I'm thinking of getting a aftermarket bodykit. How much do you think it would cost for a R33 or R34 front bodykit...? Jason :cheers:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

AsianJKim said:


> I went to the dealer and they said $800 for the bumper being replaced. I think that's outragous. I'm thinking of getting a aftermarket bodykit. How much do you think it would cost for a R33 or R34 front bodykit...? Jason :cheers:


why would you go to the dealer? go to a body shop, i can almost garantee that they can pop out the dent and repaint if they HAVE TO for under 300 bucks.....and thats better than any cheapo bodykit.

stock>bodykit 90% of the time


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Were are you located? I bet I can get you a front bumper cover for cheap(brand new)


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

waukee, iowa 50263......


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

AsianJKim said:


> I went to the dealer and they said $800 for the bumper being replaced. I think that's outragous. I'm thinking of getting a aftermarket bodykit. How much do you think it would cost for a R33 or R34 front bodykit...? Jason :cheers:



Jason. That is just insane. There is no way its $800. That's a little too much don't you think? I would search around for a used front bumper but you have an 05 right? It is very rare to find people with spare bumpers.


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Yeah, when they told me that...my mouth litterally dropped like 2 feet. I was thinking...."are you on crack...?" I could play 4 months payments with that kind of money. So im thinkin of checkin out other places and seein what their prices are...if they are still high...i might just get a bodykit for my front bumper. Could you give me some ideas on what would look good on a sentra for bodykit..? I was thinkin R33 or R34 but i dunno... :cheers: 
Jason


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

the price sounds about right. Stupid arm rest for 95 sentra costs like $80 from thm i think and a stupid fuse for A/C is like $40 or something. EVERYTHING at the dealer is EXPENSIVE. 
Another alternative: Junk Yards, eBay


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

AsianJKim said:


> Yeah, when they told me that...my mouth litterally dropped like 2 feet. I was thinking...."are you on crack...?" I could play 4 months payments with that kind of money. So im thinkin of checkin out other places and seein what their prices are...if they are still high...i might just get a bodykit for my front bumper. Could you give me some ideas on what would look good on a sentra for bodykit..? I was thinkin R33 or R34 but i dunno... :cheers:
> Jason



Yea r33 and r34 are both clean kits but its hard to find them. the 00-03 have them everywhere.


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

boosteddet said:


> Yea r33 and r34 are both clean kits but its hard to find them. the 00-03 have them everywhere.


Do you think they would fit on a 04 sentra....?


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

AsianJKim said:


> Do you think they would fit on a 04 sentra....?



No they won't fit on there. I know there is one r34 style kit made for the 04-up but that was only a one time custom deal. Just wait a few more month they'll have more manufacturers making them, but if a rush you may just have to go with OEM


----------

